# Does whey protein give you nightmares?



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

Since taking whey protein I've had vivid nightmares every night. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

R u taking ZMA along side of whey?

To answer ur question, whey shouldn't give u nightmares.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

When I first started using whey (and increased my protein intake significantly in general) I found my sleep was strange for a couple off weeks, mainly because I felt really dehydrated no matter how much I drank. Not sure if it was my body just getting used to the different split of macros or just a coincidence.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Scary monster give me nightmares. But on a serious note, it could be many things. Even something as trivial seeming as the extra water in the shake; that could, I suppose, cause you to have a more disturbed sleep due to needing the toilet, even if not desperate. And so on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Only when I see the price .


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats rather random i do have to say

Have never had any my self from protein


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wheyman gives me nightmares.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

It doesnt effect my sleep in any whey


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wheyt a minute. Nightmares?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

No, questions like these do


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think it's that odd.....who doesn't have wild dreams after eating cheese before bed? Wait til you graduate to tren.....!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's probably coz you're ingesting it before you go to sleep?

It's like eating a mcdonalds cheeseburger immediately before falling asleep, guaranteed to have all kinds of crazy dreams.

Not sure of the exact science behind it, but it's something like because your digest system is more active than it usually is whilst you're sleeping, so is your brain and you end up having fcuked up dreams.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Tinahagar said:


> Since taking whey protein I've had vivid nightmares every night. Has anyone else experienced this?


No not nightmares, but it did make my helmet fall off....


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

No,on the contrary.

Sometimes I dream that I'm scarface and whey is what I have in front of me,its bliss.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I thought this was Dinogoesrawr for a minute :lol:

This is a stupid question.

If you want to test the theory stop taking whey for a week and see what the outcome is.


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

Fullhouse said:


> No, questions like these do


There's no need to be nasty. Don't post if you can't be kind!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Tinahagar said:


> There's no need to be nasty. Don't post if you can't be kind!


This is me being kind :devil2:


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I thought this was Dinogoesrawr for a minute :lol:
> 
> This is a stupid question.
> 
> If you want to test the theory stop taking whey for a week and see what the outcome is.


Again if you feel the need to be nasty then don't post. What is the point in your comment?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe the price of whey is giving you nightmares


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There are no stupid questions. This is a genuine question and if you haven't got anything helpful to say then don't say it.

It might be a reaction to some of the additives in the whey and if you take it before bed by itself.

What brand of whey is it?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I thought this was Dinogoesrawr for a minute :lol:
> 
> This is a stupid question.
> 
> If you want to test the theory stop taking whey for a week and see what the outcome is.


Uncalled for to say its stupid.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Tinahagar said:


> Again if you feel the need to be nasty then don't post. What is the point in your comment?


If you want to test the theory stop taking whey for a week and see what the outcome is.

That is a valid response to your quandry.

Edit: OK I apologise it isn't a stupid question but it isn't a known side effect of whey.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

The fact is that whey is fast absorbing protein, if you have been using casein pre-bed then maybe as it is a much slower absorbing protein and could have the same effect as cheese.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

did you used to watch tv with a glass of wine everynight before bed and then have a healthkick and started drinkin whey instead?


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone else who has commented. It's a shame that there are people who feel the need to bring people down.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> There are no stupid questions. This is a genuine question and if you haven't got anything helpful to say then don't say it.
> 
> It might be a reaction to some of the additives in the whey and if you take it before bed by itself.
> 
> What brand of whey is it?


Exactly.

Some cheaper whey proteins bump up the protein content with added free-form aminos, and if there's some tryptophan throw in that can definitely contribute to freaky dreams.

On a slightly related note, casein before bed I just can't do without massive sleep disruption... casein is the most thermogenic protein fraction about, and it raises body temp by a noticeable amount... part of the natural sleep cycle involves body temp lowering during early stages of sleep, and some people more sensitive to thermogenic proteins (usually those with low BP) get woken up when the thermogenesis really kicks in, and that normally comes in the form of sudden wakefulness and bad night sweats... 30g of casein pre bed for me inevitably means waking and literally having a pillow and sheets soaked so bad from sweat I have to change the linen. Happens every single time I've tried it. casein during the day am fine with however!


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> There are no stupid questions. This is a genuine question and if you haven't got anything helpful to say then don't say it.
> 
> It might be a reaction to some of the additives in the whey and if you take it before bed by itself.
> 
> What brand of whey is it?


Thanks!

It's from my protein.com it's just normal whey protein to be honest. No additives and I am used to taking protein but I have just recently switched to this brand. I just wondered if anyone else had experienced similar.

I think it is most likely to do with digestion. I don't eat after 7pm and I have my whey after my workout at about 5:30/6pm.


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> did you used to watch tv with a glass of wine everynight before bed and then have a healthkick and started drinkin whey instead?


Don't be silly. I rarely drink alcohol at all.


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Some people have been really helpful!

Sadly, others not so. But hey ho.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tinahagar said:


> Don't be silly. I rarely drink alcohol at all.


theres no need to be nasty :001_tt2:

it was a relevent question.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't drink whey after 10pm or the Wheyman will get you lol. h34r:

A very strange side-effect you have there. :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DTLV you are a fountain of knowledge titbits  always learn something new from you.

Tina did the nightmares start when you switched brands?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Wheyman gives me nightmares.


thats cause I am coming for you


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Jux said:


> Don't drink whey after 10pm or the Wheyman will get you lol. h34r:
> 
> A very strange side-effect you have there. :confused1:


yes agreed if you take whey after ten I am, as you should be on to time release or casein at this time


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> DTLV you are a fountain of knowledge titbits  always learn something new from you.
> 
> Tina did the nightmares start when you switched brands?


Also, did you change flavors?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Some cheaper whey proteins bump up the protein content with added free-form aminos, and if there's some tryptophan throw in that can definitely contribute to freaky dreams.
> 
> On a slightly related note, casein before bed I just can't do without massive sleep disruption... casein is the most thermogenic protein fraction about, and it raises body temp by a noticeable amount... part of the natural sleep cycle involves body temp lowering during early stages of sleep, and some people more sensitive to thermogenic proteins (usually those with low BP) get woken up when the thermogenesis really kicks in, and that normally comes in the form of sudden wakefulness and bad night sweats... 30g of casein pre bed for me inevitably means waking and literally having a pillow and sheets soaked so bad from sweat I have to change the linen. Happens every single time I've tried it. casein during the day am fine with however!


We dont add free forms just good old whey


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> On a slightly related note, casein before bed I just can't do without massive sleep disruption... casein is the most thermogenic protein fraction about, and it raises body temp by a noticeable amount... part of the natural sleep cycle involves body temp lowering during early stages of sleep, and some people more sensitive to thermogenic proteins (usually those with low BP) get woken up when the thermogenesis really kicks in, and that normally comes in the form of sudden wakefulness and bad night sweats... 30g of casein pre bed for me inevitably means waking and literally having a pillow and sheets soaked so bad from sweat I have to change the linen. Happens every single time I've tried it. casein during the day am fine with however!


That's very interesting, didn't know that. Last night I took casein before bed, lying in bed and I was boiling, mr even said my skin was hot. Took ages to drop off to sleep and I'm usually out like a light. Maybe it was the casein, I'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> thats cause I am coming for you


Wheyman on his latest promotion trail:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ok, this has gone whey too far now.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No,on the contrary.
> 
> Sometimes I dream that I'm scarface and whey is what I have in front of me,its bliss.


thats the whey I want to go out


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> That's very interesting, didn't know that. Last night I took casein before bed, lying in bed and I was boiling, mr even said my skin was hot. Took ages to drop off to sleep and I'm usually out like a light. Maybe it was the casein, I'll see what happens tonight.


Some people seem to be fine with it, but it seriously messes my sleep up. Perhaps trying it a decent amount of time earlier will help, maybe an hour or 90 mins.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tinahagar said:


> Don't be silly. I rarely drink alcohol at all.


He is not being silly, the op knows nothing about you, drinking alcohol can cause a sleep disturbance.


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Some cheaper whey proteins bump up the protein content with added free-form aminos, and if there's some tryptophan throw in that can definitely contribute to freaky dreams.
> 
> On a slightly related note, casein before bed I just can't do without massive sleep disruption... casein is the most thermogenic protein fraction about, and it raises body temp by a noticeable amount... part of the natural sleep cycle involves body temp lowering during early stages of sleep, and some people more sensitive to thermogenic proteins (usually those with low BP) get woken up when the thermogenesis really kicks in, and that normally comes in the form of sudden wakefulness and bad night sweats... 30g of casein pre bed for me inevitably means waking and literally having a pillow and sheets soaked so bad from sweat I have to change the linen. Happens every single time I've tried it. casein during the day am fine with however!


I found this on the last protein I used to take. I just thought I had pushed myself too hard when doing INSANITY.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinahagar said:


> I found this on the last protein I used to take. I just thought I had pushed myself too hard when doing INSANITY.


The Insanity workout is pretty tough, kudos for doing that one!

Could well be thermogenic proteins though, crazy sweats for me with the casein... thought I had broken out with a fever the first time, then thought it was odd how I felt ok the next day... then even more confused when it came back the next night and same again the following day! By the third night I figured it must be the protein, did some research and figured it out - decided not to take it and was fine... following night tried it again as a test and back with the sweats!

Also had the same issue with a different brand, so now just avoid the stuff at night.


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> He is not being silly, the op knows nothing about you, drinking alcohol can cause a sleep disturbance.


Since I have been under attack merely for asking this question, the comment seemed sarcastic. I am a woman who would like to lose a few pounds, tone up a little further and am otherwise very normal an pretty healthy.

I have completed INSANITY and am quite proud and wanting to continue my fitness journey.

I know a lot of things from quantum mechanics to digital imaging and am Farley intelligent. I do not however know a lot about sports nutrition and foolishly thought that I would find kind helpful people here.

In fairness though I have had posts from a lot of kind people and perhaps I have raised a discussion that might have some people thinking but let's just say I'll be more cautious before I make future posts!


----------



## Tinahagar (Aug 7, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> The Insanity workout is pretty tough, kudos for doing that one!
> 
> Could well be thermogenic proteins though, crazy sweats for me with the casein... thought I had broken out with a fever the first time, then thought it was odd how I felt ok the next day... then even more confused when it came back the next night and same again the following day! By the third night I figured it must be the protein, did some research and figured it out - decided not to take it and was fine... following night tried it again as a test and back with the sweats!
> 
> Also had the same issue with a different brand, so now just avoid the stuff at night.


It's quite scary that these things can have such an affect isn't it. I've not had any protein this evening so I'll see if there's a difference tonight.

INSANITY is a killer but I'd recommend it. I noticed a difference in my fitness after the first few weeks. I did keep getting shin injuries and there were times that i thought i was going to pass out but I got through it. Shaun T definitely provides a good work out!


----------

